# Bed liner/ painting galvanized trailer



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have. I ground out the rust and used converter and then used cold galvanizing spray to re-coat it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I actually spoke to Ramlin about doing my last one before I sold it. For about $550 they will sand blast, and spray with industrial primer and paint...you do need to strip the lights and bunks. Seemed very reasonable to me, but the only issue is getting it to Orlando and back.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If it’s an older galvanized trailer and you are wanting to diy...
Wash with purple power, followed by dawn original, followed by a white vinegar wash. Allow to dry. Go over entire surface with red scotchbrite. Give another bath with the dawn followed with another vinegar bath. Once dry, apply a high quality self etching primer according to the tds and follow with your top coat according to it’s tds. 

I am about to have an entire frame re hot dipped and will be spraying linerxtreeme on it after. This is the same method I use “except I’ll hit with some ospho to get a deeper etch on the new galvanize before final wash and vinegar bath” and when done properly it works great!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> If it’s an older galvanized trailer and you are wanting to diy...
> Wash with purple power, followed by dawn original, followed by a white vinegar wash. Allow to dry. Go over entire surface with red scotchbrite. Give another bath with the dawn followed with another vinegar bath. Once dry, apply a high quality self etching primer according to the tds and follow with your top coat according to it’s tds.
> 
> I am about to have an entire frame re hot dipped and will be spraying linerxtreeme on it after. This is the same method I use “except I’ll hit with some ospho to get a deeper etch on the new galvanize before final wash and vinegar bath” and when done properly it works great!


I was going to contact Ramlin myself and ask them what they would recommend I do to paint mine black. If that's the prep I need to do, I'm going to start buying lotto tickets so I can pay you to paint it


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> I was going to contact Ramlin myself and ask them what they would recommend I do to paint mine black. If that's the prep I need to do, I'm going to start buying lotto tickets so I can pay you to paint it


Never said it’d be easy!😂 Ya’ll have heard it a million times... the secret is all in the prep! Anyone can squeeze a paint gun trigger and blow paint. The men are separated from the boys with all the sanding and prep it takes to get to that point. 
It’s about a day’s work to get it prepped.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Based on sad personal experience, I'd wash the trailer, spray it with rattle cans and call it good. I've had painted steel trailers and when you launch the boat in salt water, it gets inside the tubing - where it isn't painted - and rusts from the inside out. Over the years it adds up.

You haven't lived till you've been going down the highway and had a trailer frame break in half - a frame that looked fine from the outside. Ask me how I know. Fortunately, I got it off the road without incident, but it was hairy. Then I had to figure out how to get the POS home - with a 19 ft I/O cabin boat loaded on it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> If it’s an older galvanized trailer and you are wanting to diy...
> Wash with purple power, followed by dawn original, followed by a white vinegar wash. Allow to dry. Go over entire surface with red scotchbrite. Give another bath with the dawn followed with another vinegar bath. Once dry, apply a high quality self etching primer according to the tds and follow with your top coat according to it’s tds.
> 
> I am about to have an entire frame re hot dipped and will be spraying linerxtreeme on it after. This is the same method I use “except I’ll hit with some ospho to get a deeper etch on the new galvanize before final wash and vinegar bath” and when done properly it works great!


A friend of mine build trailers and the method you described is how he used to do it. He then switched to using Tidy Bowl as a one step cleaning and etching. He is ready to go in an hour and he says the paint lasts longer.

Personally, I hate painting anything that will be dunked in saltwater. If scratched the scratch hold water and will rust faster. I never paint a trailer.


----------

